# Arm rest modification



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

For me the armrest is too small. If I have 4th gear, I reach it, but not in 5th gear. I was wondering, if it was possible to take the armrest from an Astra or Insignia, as they share parts of the cockpit. Who knows, the holes in the armrest cover might be the same? Atleast the older Astra have a big armrest, fitting that to the Cruze would be great. But I wish to find a solution that is bolt on, I hate to drill or brake anything irreversibly. 
I checked while writing, Insignia is a no go, its completely different. Maybe the Astra.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Is it a problem with it not reaching far enough forward, not high enough, or both?

Also, do you have your armrest at the normal position, or extended?


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

Pick your arm off the rest to shift?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Cut a piece of wood to size ----> Paint it same color of interioir -----> Attatch----> ?????--> Profit


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> Is it a problem with it not reaching far enough forward, not high enough, or both?
> 
> Also, do you have your armrest at the normal position, or extended?


Littlebit both, of course I have it extended, but its not enough. And wood is not an answer to this problem, neither is picking up my arm. Idea would be to be able to rest the arm on the armrest while driving, thats what its meant for, and many cars have a big one, but sadly this one isnt.


----------



## VGT (Oct 9, 2011)

bowtie81 said:


> Littlebit both, of course I have it extended, but its not enough. And wood is not an answer to this problem, neither is picking up my arm. Idea would be to be able to rest the arm on the armrest while driving, thats what its meant for, and many cars have a big one, but sadly this one isnt.


Just how large is your arm?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

bowtie81 said:


> Littlebit both, of course I have it extended, but its not enough. And wood is not an answer to this problem, neither is picking up my arm. Idea would be to be able to rest the arm on the armrest while driving, thats what its meant for, and many cars have a big one, but sadly this one isnt.


Go to an Upholstery store and see what they can do about it. Some places will be good enough to add a piece of plastic or wood to the current mold. Then they can put new padding in, cover in a similar if not the original fabric, and re-install it.

If you do go this route, make sure to have them only extend the left/middle part of the arm rest, as if you extend the entire arm rest you wont be able to use your emergency brake. Too bad you're in Finland, if you were in Cali i'd be able to help you out more.


----------



## bowtie81 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you for the replies. I guess thats one alternative, I gotta ask around what it cost. Labour in finland is expensive so all custom jobs cost a small fortune. And no, my arm is not big. Actually the problem is, that I am not very tall, then I have to have the seat close to the steering and thats why the armrest is too far back for best comfort. Its possible to extend it quite alot, as the e-brake us fully usable with the armrest fully extended. If I had it extended that much the the adjustment would be more than enough I reckon.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

You'll have a hard time using the cup holders. I already have to slide mine back to be able to use the second cup holder. I'm convinced that's why it was made to slide.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Cut a piece of wood to size ----> Paint it same color of interioir -----> Attatch----> ?????--> Profit


The problem is you can't open the arm rest storage compartment when the arm rest is extended (please correct me if I'm wrong). That could get annoying.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

CHUV said:


> You'll have a hard time using the cup holders. I already have to slide mine back to be able to use the second cup holder. I'm convinced that's why it was made to slide.


This is true and i noticed it when i ordered wendys yesterday.



toilet_monkey said:


> The problem is you can't open the arm rest storage compartment when the arm rest is extended (please correct me if I'm wrong). That could get annoying.


Lol i was kidding, but you are right, it can't be opened unless it is popped into place. But i really have no use for it except for the USB and AUX but for that i have XM since my iPod is strictly for working out.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Yes the arm rest is not the best design of the car like the leg room of the back seat if the driver is @ 6'. What do you expect out a car that is "surpirizingly uncompact"


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> Yes the arm rest is not the best design of the car like the leg room of the back seat if the driver is @ 6'. What do you expect out a car that is "surpirizingly uncompact"


Yeah my friends complain alot about the back seat space and they are under 6'. But i am over 6' lol.


----------



## BJ Cruze2012 (Nov 10, 2011)

I hate even more that there is no "detent" to hold it extended. It slides back way too easily!


----------

